# Big Thanks to Mike 66!



## randyflyfishing (Oct 2, 2012)

I would like to give HUGE thanks to Mike Farmer in St. Charles MO! Ran into to Mike today at Busch Wildlife Archery Range. He saw some things that I have been doing for way too many years with my form. It took Mike about 45 minutes to correct the numerous things wrong. I went from softball sized groups(for 35 years), to quarter sized groups in 45 minutes! I can't thank Mike enough. If you would like to tighten up your groups, give Mike a call! If he can teach this stubborn old dog new tricks, he can teach anyone! Thanks so much Mike! My son is next.

Randy


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mike does good work, I shot with him thursday. He cost me a pin nock too


----------



## deer100 (Jun 17, 2006)

Mike is a awesome coach he helped me win many tournaments


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: thank you RANDY, JHEN, TOM for the kind words...


----------

